

Shut down your office.  You are now working in Slack - steven
https://medium.com/backchannel/shut-down-your-office-you-now-work-in-slack-fa83cb7cce6c

======
bootload
_" Slack isn’t just infiltrating the office, or “gamifying” the office; it’s
becoming the office. And its overnight success gives us a peek around the
corner into the future of both work and online behavior."_

Forget the company for a moment, as good as it is, and look at the movement
away from all those square metres of office space. Software is eating the
office.

